
Ask HN: Like system for web links? - hsikka
Would love to get your thoughts. What if there was a chrome extension that allowed you to upvote any link you run into over the internet. This way you have a meta layer of human curation over the internet, giving contextual clues as to whether something is really useful or not!
======
saimiam
The way the question is worded, it seems to me that you have a product idea
which you want validated. I'd be wary of this method of building sideprojects
because it will close you off to other, possibly better ways of achieving your
end goal.

/metaAnswer

If you look at this idea with squint eyes, in a way, it has already been
implemented. Facebook and Google show you posts you are likelier to read
("trust") because of all the profile information they have on you. Each Like
and Share you do raises that article's "trust" score.

Will you be able to become the Verisign of trust? Maybe. Verisign's business
is built around maths. What are you going to build your "Trust" number on?

------
Can_Not
Great idea, major issue to overcome is going to be reaching critical mass. You
could probably overcome the apparent lack of pre-existing users and data by
stealing data from web of trust and digg clones.

~~~
hsikka
That is a fantastic idea! I was thinking about the critical mass, and this
never occurred to me! Do you think shipping it as a chrome extension is the
best medium, or is there another avenue I'm not seeing?

~~~
Can_Not
I can't think of another avenue to try.

